# Dirty image sensor - PENTAX K100D



## dfed (Jun 9, 2011)

I could not find a better place in the forum and therefore I write here:
I use Pentax K100D, kit lens (18-55). 

In the last few weeks I notice some dots, which can be seen in the pictures below:

1/750 - f8.0






1/90 - f22.0





1/250 - f13





I tried to clean them a few times with the product below with no luck:






I have tried other lenses and it's still the same. Could you help with advise how to sort this out?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 9, 2011)

Camera repair shop for sensor cleaning


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can the lens itself cause this?  I'd try another lens just for the heck of it.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 11, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Can the lens itself cause this?



No that's sensor dust. By the way you labelled the above apertures backwards.


----------



## Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Garbz said:


> By the way you labelled the above apertures backwards.


Exactly, I was wondering why the dust is mostly visible at f8.

I wouldn't try too hard cleaning it. If you can't get a rid of it easily, get it done by a professional.


----------

